# Question on fertilizer



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a couple of questions. Which fertilizer would you guys recommend for plants? If it is substrate, would it hurt my piranhas? Thanks


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

I use the Kent range and have good results. If you mean will the root tab stuff hurt your Piranhas, then no, it won't, but I don't find it works as well as the liquid ferts.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

so far i had the best results color and growth of my plants using flora pride. i used that for plants that i strated out as with just bulbs and they grew FAST and my amazon swords sprouted new swords liek crazy i ran out of that stuff and started using somethign else forgot the name and my plants lost some color. and are not sprouting new plants. also im having some green algae issues that i never had with other ferts almost as my plants are dying off and cant eat what the algae needs to grow


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

I have one more question umm. When you use liquid fertilzer for plants, does it go away after a water change??


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

jeddy hao said:


> I have one more question umm. When you use liquid fertilzer for plants, does it go away after a water change??
> [snapback]1089834[/snapback]​


yes small ammounts of every thing go away with water changes i dose once a week afte revery water change


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

CTREDBELLY said:


> jeddy hao said:
> 
> 
> > I have one more question umm. When you use liquid fertilzer for plants, does it go away after a water change??
> ...


thanks alot


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

jeddy hao said:


> I have one more question umm. When you use liquid fertilzer for plants, does it go away after a water change??
> [snapback]1089834[/snapback]​


I always fertilize after the water change.Note also that not to over fertilize and always to put the proposed doze and also the doze that your plants will cnsume in an x period of time.


----------



## jodi_24 (Jul 3, 2005)

what time best kind of plants to use in a aquaerium with red bellys? and where do i find then , and how do u take care of them ?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

www.gregwatson.com everythign you would ever need...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> www.gregwatson.com everythign you would ever need...
> [snapback]1112667[/snapback]​


Yep, I've been giving that link to people every opportunity I get. It's cheaper than store bought fertilizers, and it's better than store bought fertilizers, and you get it in larger quantities than store bought fertilizers because it's sold in it's dry form. I'd get the PMDD pre-mix since you probably aren't at a point where you want to customize nutrient ratios and it's everything you need.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> DiPpY eGgS said:
> 
> 
> > www.gregwatson.com everythign you would ever need...
> ...


Thanks again, Twitch


----------

